# My Family is sick



## A+B (Jun 27, 2017)

I've been sick since I was about 18 years old. One day I just didn't digest foods right anymore. I developed colitis by age 25 and gastroparesis by 30. I had a thyroidectomy at 32, lost my gall bladder at 34 & I failed two gastric empty studies. Every IBS symptom imageable has followed. I tested negative for Celiac Disease twice. But either way most foods just make me sick. I often wonder if I have some kind of extreme vitamin or mineral deficiency because I crave onions, egg's and avocados the way some people crave cocaine! Infact I get what I call "sulfur attacks" late at night where thats all I crave. But taking mineral sulfur baths don't seem to help.

I went back to school late in life & I'm really close to receiving a bachelor degree in Environmental Science. But studying for days on end has become harder to do with all my mounting symptoms! Now at 43 I now have these extreme stomach attacks a lot that I think is related to my pancreas, although tests show I don't have pancreatitis (another extreme symptom with a dead end) I also have sleep Apnea, chronic fatigue symptoms, bone & joint inflammation, migraines, skin issues, I feel geriatric and memory problems. I know where the road leads from here. I get it.

I'm emotionally exhausted with all my doctors and all the medical bills. I just don't have the drive to go anymore. But I know if they find out whats going on inside me then this could greatly improve the quality of life for my sister, as well as for my 4 children who all have similar symptoms.

Lastly, I have a cousin & grandfather who have similar issues and claim their pylori spinsters didn't work correctly (according to their GI doctors in California). But when I bring this up with the GI doctors in my state they just give me the deer in the head lights look. My doctors just pressure me into doing explorative procedures or they write out prescriptions for my heart burn & ask me to come back in a month. This happened 3-4 times now and no answers have ever materialized.

If anyone out there wants to share their advice on all this I would sure appreciate it. My entire family is sick and I'm just not sure where to find the right answers.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi A+B,

Sorry to hear about you and your family suffering of same.

Have you checked with all your blood works, did Dr's found anything odd on it ? is same in your sister's blood as well. you may need to check for any parasites as your entire family suffers, its my guess.


----------



## A+B (Jun 27, 2017)

Yes, parasites were checked for me and for my 18 year old daughter.

We're all chronically low in Vitamin D.

We all have gastro paratheses.

The women in my family have chronic cysts and

periods that last forever.

Everyone seems to have candida to different varying degrees.

My sister, in particular, did the alkalizing diet for years, but remains

sick. I've done it for blocks of time up to 2-3 months here and there.

I liked the results because I had more energy & could think clear, but I still had the chronic gastro paratheses.


----------

